
Designing and building Bitdefender BOX - restalis
https://medium.com/@danberte/how-we-designed-great-hardware-outside-silicon-valley-72dbbe4c6da5
======
revelation
This is quite ridiculous, they took a

[http://www.8devices.com/carambola-2](http://www.8devices.com/carambola-2)

and put it into a box.

------
nodamage
Am I the only one that thought this was a fake product/parody at first?
Especially after watching the video on their homepage?

"We like boxes. Here's a box that protects your other boxes."

They don't actually describe what the product does besides making some vague
generalizations about "protecting" you from "threats".

------
DKnoll
Pretty amused that they use a stock image of an early 00s D-Link router on
their product page... seems like exactly the place the sole non-rendered image
of their product should go.

[http://www.bitdefender.com/box/](http://www.bitdefender.com/box/)

~~~
listic
> non-rendered

Not necessarily so. E.g. IKEA renders everything.
[http://www.cgsociety.org/index.php/CGSFeatures/CGSFeatureSpe...](http://www.cgsociety.org/index.php/CGSFeatures/CGSFeatureSpecial/building_3d_with_ikea)

~~~
DKnoll
If not a photograph, then at least a more realistic render of the product than
one where it appears to be floating in the ether with waves shooting out of
it's base. Perhaps on a table?

------
wtbob
It's basically an ad for their device, but it's an interesting story
nonetheless.

